# GTR T-shirts



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Now that Summer's well and truly here we thought you might be interested in some T-shirts we've had made up.  These are for sale to anyone who wants them and are £7 for children and £10 for adults +£2 postage in the UK. Overseas orders please send Scott a PM and he will work out the postage charge. 

Sizes for adults are S, M, L, XL XXL
for children the sizes are XS, S, M, L, XL










These are a limited number T-shirts so once they're gone they're gone 


*Payment details:*

Cheques should be made payable to GTR Owners Club
please write on the back of the cheque sizes required and numbers of each
please include your name and address for delivery
send to the following address
*GTR O.C.
P.O.Box 43519
Putney
SW15 3WB
United Kingdom*


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i will have 2 please,Medium size for both

how can i pay John?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

oops sorry, have update post...


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

ill have 1 cheque in post


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Blimey - my car gets about a bit  
Can you give me an idea what the kids sizes actually equate to ?


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

good point bean, i have a 3 year old so do you do a 3-4year old size?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Luffy said:


> good point bean, i have a 3 year old so do you do a 3-4year old size?


Exactly


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

measuring across the tops of the shoulders:
XS = 25cm
S = 35cm
M = 40cm
L = 42cm
XL = 45cm


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

ok ill measure her shoulders tonight and let you know. cheers john


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*T-shirts*

Only if i can get 1 with an R33 on it....


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Here is another photo of it modelled by my missus:


----------



## safeer221287 (Jun 1, 2006)

where r u in putney can i pick them up! i live in southfields


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

no but I will deliver as your local


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

cheque in post soon


----------



## 2NI (Dec 18, 2005)

I want one!!!  

Scott, you have PM!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Great choice of car for the picture.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

By the way, I'll definitely have one, just need to decide what size !


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Cheque sent, XXL please.

(Incidentally also enclosed my membership form....)

Cheers

D.


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

John, I'll get a cheque in the post tomorrow for a Small T-Shirt for myself


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I will have T-shirts with me at the Bromley Pagent (Sunday) and at Santa Pod on Saturday if anyone wants to collect them


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

John,

What size is the XXL?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Andy Hornsby said:


> What size is the XXL?


ooooooh, I am sooooooo tempted. 










Oh bugger, I give in...... It's *XXL*


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

just measured it,

48"-50" chest


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Well I wanted tent size!..........but I'll have one XXL.

As I'm owed £2 from the ticket for Knockhill, I make that £8!! If your going to Knockhill, I'll see you there.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

John - can you measure the size of the medium and large please.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

John,

Chomp me down for two XL's please & I'll pay ya this Sunday at Bromley if thats okay as I'm still waiting for a new cheque book 

I'll maybe even model on the day  

... what do you mean no one will turn up if I do ...

... fine, then maybe I won't then ...

<Huge sigh of relief is heard>


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yeah, lets have some with an R33 on PLEASE 

Also what are the actul sizes of adult S, M, L, XL XXL (inches across chest pls!)


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Cheeky Q ...
Will any of these be brought to Santa Pod this Sunday?
Adult Large, 10yr old and 5yr old sizes


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Yes I will have some at SP on Saturday and Bromley on Sunday


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Fugs, 

Cheque in post for:
Large adults .
XS childrens.


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

Postage for 2 t-shirts ???

£2 or £4


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

£2


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

I'll have a large adult one (fnarr fnarr) please, where do I send the cheque to John?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

P.O.Box 43519
Putney
SW15 3WD
United Kingdom.

please make chaeques payable to *GTROC* and write on the back the numbers and sizes required


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Cheque sent John .


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Just a reminder:
£10 for adults
£7 for children
£2 per order postage (UK)
overseas postage please contact Scott for a quote
Sizes for adults are S, M, L, XL XXL
for children the sizes are XS, S, M, L, XL










*Payment details:*

Cheques should be made payable to GTR Owners Club
please write on the back of the cheque sizes required and numbers of each
please include your name and address for delivery
send to the following address
*GTR O.C.
P.O.Box 43519
Putney
SW15 3WB
United Kingdom*


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> measuring across the tops of the shoulders:
> XS = 25cm
> S = 35cm
> M = 40cm
> ...


What about around the belly?? lolol!!!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

about the same


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Did you get my cheque yet John? Just want to make sure as the post is a bit unpredictable sometimes.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

yep, posted of to you yesterday


----------



## Big_Single (Dec 28, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> i will have 2 please,Medium size for both
> 
> how can i pay John?


 ARE U SURE THAT U CAN AFFORD IT ONLY JOKING JAP FREAK786
opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

cheque please


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

If you want the teenie weenie kiddie size ones please let me know as we're all but out of those


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Just a reminder:
£10 for adults
£7 for children
£2 per order postage (UK)
overseas postage please contact Scott for a quote

Sizes for adults are S, M, L, XL XXL
Childrens sizes left (measuring across the tops of the shoulders)
S = 35cm
M = 40cm
L = 42cm
XL = 45cm

Payment details:

Cheques should be made payable to GTR Owners Club
please write on the back of the cheque sizes required and numbers of each
please include your name and address for delivery
send to the following address
*GTR O.C.*
P.O.Box 43519
Putney
SW15 3WB
United Kingdom


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

>Cough< Bump.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Okay I have the remaining T-shirts back and we are not ordering any more after these lot are sold. We don't have all sizes but if you want to plan ahead for Christmas  then now would be a good time


----------



## Shabs (May 14, 2005)

Skanks..Moderators lock my thread, and others jack the idea.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Shabs,

I am affraid these have been around since april, 2 months before this thread.

Besides, as we are the official owners club we have ever right 
to produce these t-shirts and sell them here on our site.


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

John,

Do you have an XXL left?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

3 XL only, no XX, sorry


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Any chance of some with an R33 on as requested ?


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Steve said:


> Any chance of some with an R33 on as requested ?


I think it was only a one off.

But we won't be considering doing any more until the current ones are all gone I am afraid.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

DAMN!! WHY DIDN'T I SEE THIS THREAD BEFORE!!!!

Is there any Medium Mens left!?


If there is, I can bring the money over on Sunday as I will be at the Angel Pub meet


Edit:
Just had mother goose measure me shoulder --> shoulder and I was 42 exactly, so would you guys reccomend I get a L so it will give me "Room to breathe"


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

I won't be going, but I'll see who is and if one can be taken over.
If not it can be posted.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Yea I have no problem with posting if that will be easier for you , but like I say, I have just been meausred and am 42 exactly, so woudl you reccomend a L or are the M's a big fit ?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I will check what stock we have remaining and list all the sizes left



Fuggles said:


> Now that Summer's well and truly here we thought you might be interested in some T-shirts we've had made up.  These are for sale to anyone who wants them and are £7 for children and £10 for adults +£2 postage in the UK. Overseas orders please send Scott a PM and he will work out the postage charge.
> 
> Sizes for adults are S, M, L, XL XXL
> for children the sizes are XS, S, M, L, XL
> ...





Scott said:


> Here is another photo of it modelled by my missus:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Any update on this bud ?


----------

